# Allergic to Fish....substitute for Fish Oil?



## djk80 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey guys

I have a friend whos allergic to fish........will he have an allergic reaction to fish oil as well or is it something else in the fish that hes allergic to?

Maybe someone else who is allergic might know or ? not sure but if he is allergic does anyone have a substitute??


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2009)

Safflower, Borage Seed, Flax Seed,


----------



## nni (Mar 26, 2009)

flax oil ^^


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 26, 2009)

Flax Oil.  I also have a reaction to fish oil that makes me wary of taking it.


----------



## Built (Mar 26, 2009)

The conversion rate to EPA/DHA from ALA is really, REALLY lousy though. 

I suggest seal oil. Seal Oil


----------

